# King Arthur?



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Here is a new piece.It sounds very familiar to me. Who is the composer,what's the name of the piece? Is it perhaps Elgar?

Thank you


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

ariel2007 said:


> Here is a new piece.It sounds very familiar to me. Who is the composer,what's the name of the piece? Is it perhaps Elgar?
> 
> Thank you


Holst - The Planets (Jupiter)


----------



## ariel2007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you very much. The music is very moving. I suppose I've heard it in an old movie(perhaps the knights of the round table or lord of the rings).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow that was close..............................


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wow that was close..............................


.........................what?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Did you miss it?


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Did you miss it?


probably.......


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> probably.......


Next time ...........


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Next time ...........


.....perhaps.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> .....perhaps.....


Will give you more advance warning


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Will give you more advance warning


please do so... *nods,


----------

